# [Technik-Ratgeber] Thrustmaster T248 im Test: So gut ist das Lenkrad für PS4/5 und PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Thrustmaster T248 im Test: So gut ist das Lenkrad für PS4/5 und PC*

					Egal ob am PC oder der PS4/5, ohne ein Lenkrad kommt bei actionreichen Rennspielen und Rennsimulationen nur wenig Spaß auf. Das neue Thrustmaster T248 ist eine für beide Rennspieltypen sehr empfehlenswerte Kombination aus Rennlenkrad und magnetischen Pedalen, die wir ausführlich für Sie getestet haben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Thrustmaster T248 im Test: So gut ist das Lenkrad für PS4/5 und PC*


----------

